

Cleanly recovering from Segfaults under Windows and Linux (32-bit) - AndreyKarpov
http://feepingcreature.github.com/handling.html

======
mpyne
On Linux, you can just use sigsetjmp(3)/siglongjmp(3), especially since
SIGSEGV is thread-directed and not process-directed.

